# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  ارور هنگام start کردن سرویس های sql server

## mehdio

با سلام من تنظیمات شبکه را برای وصل شدن به sql server انجام دادم و لی موقع restart کردن سرویس mssqlserver خطای زیر را میده به نظر شما مشکل از چیه؟

ضمیمه 129564

اینم تصویر که از پنجره event viewer گرفتم از ویندوز سون استفاده می کنم

ضمیمه 129565

----------


## mehdio

دوستان از طریق این لینک مشکلم حل شد
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?269153-
ارور-در-run-کردن-sqlserver-در-configuration-manager&highlight=%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B1+%D8%AF%  D8%B1+start+%D8%B4%D8%AF%D9%86+%D8%B3%D8%B1%D9%88%  DB%8C%D8%B3

----------

